# Transgenderism Comes to the PCA?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2017)

*Transgenderism Comes to the PCA?*
*A Sober Look at the PCA Report On “Women Serving in the Ministry of the Church” before the 45th GA.*
Written by Dr. Dudley Reese | Tuesday, June 13, 2017

Anyone seen this?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 22, 2017)

There are a lot of good points in that article, even though I thought some of the points were worded a little too strongly.


----------



## joebonni63 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have been against this for years and now this very issue is in my face wow here we go again.


----------

